# Oil Leak



## gregthebuc (Sep 26, 2009)

1999 V6 that has developed a driver's side valve cover oil leak at the bottom rear just above the exhaust. I have changed the gasket twice and it continues to leak from that one spot. Did not use any sealant as it is a rubber gasket. Checked the valve cover for deformation and it is flat across the bottom seal as is the head. The old gasket leaked because I removed the valve cover several months ago due to the dreaded white crud being in the Secondary System. I torqued the nuts from the middle out at 7 ft/lbs. I did not use a Fel-Pro or Victor Rietz gasket...maybe a cheap aftermarket gasket may be the problem? Still, why would it leak from one spot? :banghead:


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

did you replaced Cam Chain Tensioner Gaskets and Seals ?
check this link 
http://www.blauparts.com/vw/vw_oil_leaks/vw_passat_oil_leaks.shtml


----------



## gregthebuc (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up...I did not use any gasket compound when installing and based on the video I need to use the proper compound/sealant just where the gasket is leaking. The other areas are good as the leak is on the opposite end of the cam tensioners and seals. Otherwise, the engine is dry and after 121,800 does not use oil.


----------



## georgec986 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Gregthebuc

What was the final solution? I'm having the same problem with my '02 GLX, I've replace the gasket with the Victor Reinz brand, then removed and set the valve cover again, adding more sealant in the back corner nearest the firewall, it still leaks.
:banghead:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Probably clogged PCV hose/valve.


----------

